# NEWS: Austrailia bans small breasts; dubbed as child pornography.



## Trinholdt (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been posted already, but, here is the source:

http://www.somebodythinkofthechildren.com/australia-bans-small-breasts/


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 28, 2010)

*LOL*  Seriously?  

I wonder if the governemnt is going to fund breast enlargements now in small chested women because of this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 28, 2010)

this is the nation which bans MANY Violent games.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

that's weird.


----------



## Azure (Jan 28, 2010)

Reaction


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

Next they should stop giving free gas to those Abos who sniff the shit all the time.


----------



## torachi (Jan 28, 2010)

They banned squirters, too?? 

They should just start locking women up at birth down under, i guess.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2010)

*LOL*  Sounds like something right out of the Onion.


----------



## Squeak (Jan 28, 2010)

Australia is a bit of a 'special' place some times. Kind of like the UK... Sadly, I fear my own country may not be much better -.-


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 28, 2010)

I have B cup ones and that is likely dubbed as "small".


Thanks Australia.:V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 28, 2010)

That's completely retarded.
*Sigh*


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 28, 2010)

This makes me angry.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, that's paranoia on the level of the communist scare in America a few decades back. Not a good thing.:???:


----------



## Barak (Jan 28, 2010)

We shall burn Austrailia for massive stupidity


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2010)

That's sad because also flat women has their other side of beauty - not everybody likes whores with watermelons.
Although, coming to children nudity is really harsh.
They can't make a 19 years old woemn be lolicon, it's just not logically possible.
Though, if a random old fart that screams in japanese and english saying stuff like "BE HAPPY" and "NEVER GIVE UP" then gets a spray and do the arm thing with it and scream his name, flat chested chirldren nudity may also apply.
THERE IS LOVE FOR EVERYBODY! NEVER GIVE UP! BE HAPPY!


----------



## xcliber (Jan 28, 2010)

And to think I actually had Austrailia on my list of places I'd like to live someday.

Seriously, WTF is the Chinese Austrailian government trying to do?!

Edit: How do you do a strike through text?
Edit2x: Thanks Shenzi


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2010)

xcliber said:


> And to think I actually had Austrailia on my list of places I'd like to live someday.
> 
> Seriously, WTF is the [strike]Chinese[/strike] Austrailian government trying to do?!
> 
> Edit: How do you do a strike through text?


[s*] [/s*]

Yeah, this is completely retarded.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *LOL*  Sounds like something right out of the Onion.



Yes. So very yes.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it just me here, or is Australia becoming more and more of a police state?


----------



## furatail (Jan 28, 2010)

Boob size isn't a measure of maturity. In fact, often times it's the opposite.

Why are we so afraid of pedophiles? Not many of them exist compared to the rest of us. Simply viewing an image of a women who looks young doesn't make a normal adult turn into a pedophile. Most sensible adults are instantly turned off by sexual encounters coupled with a child's ignorance. Even if the kids some child pageant super model, once the thought of what a kid is comes into our minds anything remotely sexual related to the kid just makes us sick.


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2010)

furatail said:


> Boob size isn't a measure of maturity. In fact, often times it's the opposite.



This.
When people ask your age, you don't say something like '38C, LOL'. 
People really need to think these things through.
Breast size does _not _equal your age.
Hell, I've seen slutty twelve-year-olds with boobs bigger than women.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 28, 2010)

:< FU too Australia.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm confused. Is it "Ban violent videogames" Australia or the "CCTV Big Brother" United Kingdom that's effectively angling to become the 51st state of the "Ban dictionaries that mention oral sex" United States? I can't keep up...

(Thankfully, NZ is to Australia what Canada is to the US - just warmer and with a 1200 mile wide ocean border  )


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 28, 2010)

Trinholdt said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted already, but, here is the source:
> 
> http://www.somebodythinkofthechildren.com/australia-bans-small-breasts/



Thats sad, as if small breasted women don't have enough pressure to grow tits or buy them selves a set.

Plus theres plenty of young high schoolers who have big racks, do they consider that not child porn?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> Plus theres plenty of young high schoolers who have big racks, do they consider that not child porn?



You expect sense from officials. That is not a wise step.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 28, 2010)

BUT THINK OF TEH CHILDRUNZ! 

9.9 

*sigh*

I feel like I should start like, a relief effort for people in Australia. We could bring in ships full of violent video games and porn.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I feel like I should start like, a relief effort for people in Australia. We could bring in ships full of violent video games and porn.



I wanted to say "But there are torrents and porn tubes" but then I remebered that aussie ISP's block sites >.<

Poor bastards.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You expect sense from officials. That is not a wise step.



That was kinda meant to be sarcastic.

I just think that is so much bulll shit, my elderst sister had a massive boob complex growing up had she grown up thinking she was 'child like' she would be allot more messed up today.

There is nothing wrong with a girl being on the Itty Bitty Titty Committee.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2010)

Wait a moment, so Australia just got done banning small breasts?

Well, there went my passport.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 28, 2010)

Woo, good thing I don't live in Kangaroo land because I prefer small breasted women. Small, manageable, compact, sleek, its good stuff.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Woo, good thing I don't live in Kangaroo land because I prefer small breasted women. Small, manageable, compact, sleek, its good stuff.


You mean the ones that come with the .mp3 players?


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 28, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> That was kinda meant to be sarcastic.
> 
> I just think that is so much bulll shit, my elderst sister had a massive boob complex growing up had she grown up thinking she was 'child like' she would be allot more messed up today.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a girl being on the Itty Bitty Titty Committee.


Yeah. :< I just got comfortable with having a small chest, and I'm 19. 
Some people never do. I know my aunt got implants a few years ago 
because of years of hating her body. It sucks. I bet they wont ban 
small dicks in porn. :< Or just ban porn all together. It's better than 
making more men who think the perfect chick is one that looks exactly
like the porn stars, and in turn making more women who can't accept themselves.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol, that bans most asian porn. XD


----------



## gyrus (Jan 28, 2010)

The Australian Sex Party sounds kind of fun.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a girl being on the Itty Bitty Titty Committee.



There are men who actually prefer that.


No, I'm serious, I like smaller boobs. Really, no sarcasm.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> There are men who actually prefer that.
> 
> 
> No, I'm serious, I like smaller boobs. Really, no sarcasm.


I like them large.

I mean, sure, you can't really do much ... but it just has the tantalizing implication that if I so wanted to, I could lay my head on them and promptly take a nap.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> There are men who actually prefer that.
> 
> 
> No, I'm serious, I like smaller boobs. Really, no sarcasm.



EXACTLY, and your not into kids, its perfectly adult to have small boobs, some like um big and bouncy some like them small and perky.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

> *Ejaculations
> * According to Patten, female ejaculations films are being Refused Classification on one of two grounds:
> 
> 
> ...



Women having orgasms is abhorrent, only men get to enjoy sex.  Everyone knows a proper lady detests intercourse and takes part in it only to bear male heirs for her husband, only a morally destitute harlot could enjoy it  :V .


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Women having orgasms is abhorrent, only men get to enjoy sex.  Everyone knows a proper lady detests intercourse and takes part in it only to bear male heirs for her husband, only a morally destitute harlot could enjoy it  :V .


:< Damn.. they're gunna start cutting off females genitalia with pieces of glass at young ages like some places do.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< Damn.. they're gunna start cutting off females genitalia with pieces of glass at young ages like some places do.



It's hard to do that, it's kinda non-protrusive :V

They sew them shut though.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 28, 2010)

Bambi said:


> You mean the ones that come with the .mp3 players?



.mp3's are getting in everything, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's hard to do that, it's kinda non-protrusive :V
> 
> They sew them shut though.


http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread453775/pg1

And there are outer labia. >>


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< Damn.. they're gunna start cutting off females genitalia with pieces of glass at young ages like some places do.



Way to kill my joke with the depressing reality of female circumcision :[ .


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 28, 2010)

Castration* 

Lololol..


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm guessing you cant have a child with a small breasted woman either, lest you become a molester of children. I mean, we all know how pedophilia is defined as having no mammary glands....wait....No that's not even remotely what pedophilia is. Go back to showing us what a knife really is Australia, you suck at making laws.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Women having orgasms is abhorrent, only men get to enjoy sex.  Everyone knows a proper lady detests intercourse and takes part in it only to bear male heirs for her husband, only a morally destitute harlot could enjoy it  :V .



Ummm, ok?

I guess that orgasm I had last week wasen't 'really' an orgasm.


----------



## Murphy Z (Jan 28, 2010)

Shouldn't they ban breast augmentation too? I mean technically, that augmentation is less than 18 years old, ergo it's underage.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2010)

Murphy Z said:


> Shouldn't they ban breast augmentation too? I mean technically, that augmentation is less than 18 years old, ergo it's underage.



And someone will now think it's a valid argument.



SugarMental said:


> http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread453775/pg1
> 
> And there are outer labia. >>



...I actually read about that, but totally forgot >.<


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 28, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Is it just me here, or is Australia becoming more and more of a police state?




Who cares about Australia?


----------



## Tai (Jan 28, 2010)

Soon they will ban men with small penises.

You know it's true.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2010)

Tai said:


> Soon they will ban men with small penises.
> 
> You know it's true.



But only in gay porn. Because it's pedophilia then. Everyone knows women can't be pedophiles. They're only misfortunate :V


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But only in gay porn. Because it's pedophilia then. Everyone knows women can't be pedophiles. They're only misfortunate :V



I thought that's what a cougar was? DX


----------



## Tycho (Jan 28, 2010)

aghdgfhgahshdasjd

Makes me feel a little better about living in the USA and dealing with OUR pseudo-puritanical bullshit.

I mean, really.  This is just mind-bogglingly stupid.  More so than video game censorship.

Also:

Older man sexing up younger women: EW, PERVERT, DIRTY OLD MAN, POSSIBLY PEDO
Older woman sexing up younger men: hawt, cougar, "Mrs. Robinson are you trying to seduce me?", milf, Stacey's mom has got it goin' on, oh yeah


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 28, 2010)

I would have facepalmed if I wasn't afraid of damaging my post-surgery face. >.<


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 28, 2010)

Just wow...
Small boobs=/=child porn.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> EXACTLY, *and your not into kids*, its perfectly adult to have small boobs, some like um big and bouncy some like them small and perky.



Yeah, let's stay with that version :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Older man sexing up younger women: EW, PERVERT, DIRTY OLD MAN, POSSIBLY PEDO
> Older woman sexing up younger men: hawt, cougar, "Mrs. Robinson are you trying to seduce me?", milf, Stacey's mom has got it goin' on, oh yeah


Yeah what's up with that?

Somebody should make a political group called, "developing intellects condoning killing stupidity" :V


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 28, 2010)

Dude how do become a member of the ASP? I mean NICE Australian Sex Party sounds pretty good I'm guessing it's like 24/7 right? Also I've seen some pretty hot Australian Babes even if they did have small breasts,anyway this makes me think They ban cool video games and now flat chested women? Are they becoming part Hitler or what?


----------



## Tai (Jan 28, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Dude how do become a member of the ASP? I mean NICE Australian Sex Party sounds pretty good I'm guessing it's like 24/7 right? Also I've seen some pretty hot Australian Babes even if they did have small breasts,anyway this makes me think They ban cool video games and now flat chested women? *Are they becoming part Hitler or what?*



Yes and soon they will start gassing jews.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> Ummm, ok?
> 
> I guess that orgasm I had last week wasen't 'really' an orgasm.



I don't want to hear about your apparently abhorrent orgasms, stop it at once :[ .


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

You know if they pass this they need to give breast enlargement surgeries so every last woman there has E cups.  :V


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know if they pass this they need to give breast enlargement surgeries so every last woman there has E cups.  :V


Maybe it's not such a bad thing after all...


----------



## Qoph (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh hey everyone I'll just leave this here

http://www.crikey.com.au/2010/01/29/has-australia-really-banned-small-breasts/

tl;dr this isn't true.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Oh hey everyone I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://www.crikey.com.au/2010/01/29/has-australia-really-banned-small-breasts/
> 
> tl;dr this isn't true.


Ruining all the fun :c


----------



## Seas (Jan 28, 2010)

Australians are well-known for their fucktarded laws.
This is almost not even as ridiculous as the crap they pulled so far.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 28, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Oh hey everyone I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://www.crikey.com.au/2010/01/29/has-australia-really-banned-small-breasts/
> 
> tl;dr this isn't true.



It's still setting up an unfair standard for women, and they already have pretty unfair standards, it doesn't matter if it's not as bad as before it's still bad.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Also:
> 
> Older man sexing up younger women: EW, PERVERT, DIRTY OLD MAN, POSSIBLY PEDO
> Older woman sexing up younger men: hawt, cougar, "Mrs. Robinson are you trying to seduce me?", milf, Stacey's mom has got it goin' on, oh yeah


Fuck, do I hate that shit when it becomes apparent.


----------



## nolifirecat (Jan 29, 2010)

Goddammit. There goes my career as a aussie porn star. XD 

So. . . . . . . . twenty year old 30A me is a terrible-icky-pseudopedo, but that 12 year old with c-cup knockers would be a more acceptable sexual image? Good gawd....


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 29, 2010)

Murphy Z said:


> Shouldn't they ban breast augmentation too? I mean technically, that augmentation is less than 18 years old, ergo it's underage.



Actually, shouldn't there be _compulsory_ breast augmentation for female adults with a natural "A" cup, so that they're not mistaken for pre-pubescents?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Really, cos I always thought being 8 years old with your vag hangin out in front of a camera was child porn. I mean I'm not complaining, it's not like flat porn was gonna go anywhere anyway.


----------



## Revy (Jan 29, 2010)

THE WORLD IS SOZ AMAZING~


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2010)

Revy said:


> THE WORLD IS SOZ AMAZING~


AUSTRALIA BANS SMALL BREASTS FOR MEN; CHILD PORNOGRAPHY.
Now you probably think the world isn't so amazing :[.
TAPIOCA DOUGA FOR LIFE.
AUSTRALIA BANS SMALL PINGAS; DUBBED AS CHILDREN PORNOGRAPHY
That is sad :[.
Australia is too good for that.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Jan 29, 2010)

With Australia's internet censorship and now this, they're effectively turning their nation back into the prison it originally was.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 29, 2010)

I bet Michael Atkinson had something to do with this. He was the reason Australia had to get the censer version of left4dead2. And he was so close to passing a law where R18+ movie s would have to be in a plastic bag with the name written on it or stored in a 18+ section of the store. (now the movie s I'm talking about is moves like fight club and death race.) But he fail throw movie company's finding out. now I bet he was the reason this happen.

O yer he is also the reason we don't have R18+ on video games witch is stupid when we have R18+ on movie s.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 29, 2010)

That's excessive. One has to consider not only that people like the breast size, but also what accompanies them.
E.G. "A" likes women with small breats, but does not like little girls inspite of them having a small chests size becuase he: knows it's wrong/simply doesn't.

This is just another case where someone's good intentions clashes with logic and culture.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2010)

Tai said:


> Soon they will ban men with small penises.
> 
> You know it's true.



I thought they've pretty much effectively done that in all porn.  "SMALL COCKS IN MY PORN?! I THINK NOT!" say men everywhere WHO ARE TOTALLY HETERO, REALLY.  WE SWEAR.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I thought they've pretty much effectively done that in all porn.  "SMALL COCKS IN MY PORN?! I THINK NOT!" say men everywhere WHO ARE TOTALLY HETERO, REALLY.  WE SWEAR.



Really? I never heard that, nor said that. I think your straight crowd isn't that straight :V


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Really? I never heard that, nor said that. I think your straight crowd isn't that straight :V



Srsly, I've heard self-proclaimed straight-as-an-arrow guys say that small cocks in porn is a turn-off.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Srsly, I've heard self-proclaimed straight-as-an-arrow guys say that small cocks in porn is a turn-off.



Well, it can be just unentertaining, I guess.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Srsly, I've heard self-proclaimed straight-as-an-arrow guys say that small cocks in porn is a turn-off.



It's because they like to imagine themselves as the dude in the porno and don't want to imagine they have a small cock :V .


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 29, 2010)

That's just wrong as hell.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Srsly, I've heard self-proclaimed straight-as-an-arrow guys say that small cocks in porn is a turn-off.


... then they go onto saying such wonderful things like, "But I don't watch the porn for the penis or the guy, I WATCH IT FOR THE GIRL!" +10 imaginary hetero points.


----------



## Bando (Jan 30, 2010)

Bambi said:


> ... then they go onto saying such wonderful things like, "But I don't watch the porn for the penis or the guy, I WATCH IT FOR THE GIRL!" +10 imaginary hetero points.



Your relation status leveled up! You are now completely gay, and are somehow pregnant :V


----------



## Bambi (Jan 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Your relation status leveled up! You are now completely gay, and are somehow pregnant :V


Whensss meh babeh dooo?

Ima naem it RAS-KALL.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 30, 2010)

On Soviet Russia, small breasts ban you!


----------



## Bando (Jan 30, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> On Soviet Russia, small breasts ban you!



* massive flaoting banhammer with Soviet crest on it *


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 30, 2010)

Article said:
			
		

> They said the Board classifies publications on a case by case basis, in accordance with the Guidelines for the Classification of Publications, the Code and the Classification Act and that the Publications Guidelines do not specify breast size.



Oh I see, so it is not a blanket ban on breast size but rather a ban on whateverthefuck they think "looks" under 18. That's _much_ better. 

That country is way to trigger happy with the nanny shit. America isn't much better when you get down to it but still at face value Australia just goes OTT with this stuff.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

I think that all the radiation in Australia is finally kicking in. or now that Steve Irwin died that country has gotten so fucking dumb!


----------

